# Corsair H100i v2 Top oder Front verbauen



## Emani (27. August 2018)

Hallo leute. Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum verbauen der Wasserkühlung. Habe den Tower Corsair 570 Crystal White und
würde gerne wissen was besser ist um den Tower am besten innen kühl zu halten.

Die Wasserkühlung on Top montieren als Push oder Pull oder an der Front Push???

Danke für tipps


----------



## Narbennarr (27. August 2018)

Wenn deine oberste Prio ist den Innenraum kühl zu halten, ist es natürlich unklug die AiO reinpusten zu lassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. August 2018)

Emani schrieb:


> würde gerne wissen was besser ist um den Tower am besten innen kühl zu halten.



Die AiO rausblasen lassen. Die Position ist wurscht.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. August 2018)

Verbau sie oben und drück die Luft aus den Tower.
Die Front bringen frische Luft und hinten oben wieder Raus. 
Ist für meine H110i v2 der beste Betrieb.
Hab auch schon bissel probiert.


----------

